# spearfishing 10/10/07



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

<DIV class=b>Weather looks good for Wednesday. i'm going to get out and give it a try. Anyone who wants to go and split gas give me a ring. Sure will be nice to dive while not getting rocked around in 5 ft seas for a change. Will be a three tank dive as usual. Plan for at least one 110 ft dive as we will be going out to the Antares for the first dive. We will be making at least one dive on the Freighter, so I can recover a lost anchor from last week. Don't worry, cause we did fairly well out there that day. Limited on AJ's and a moderate amount of black snapper (2 grouper as well).</DIV><DIV class=b></DIV><DIV class=b>Yall give me a call if interested.</DIV><DIV class=b></DIV><DIV class=b>Chris 850-313-0147</DIV><DIV class=b></DIV><DIV class=b></DIV><DIV class=b>Wednesday</DIV>Northeast winds around 10 knots becoming north in the afternoon. Seas 1 to 2 feet. Bays and coastal waterways smooth to a light chop. Isolated thunderstorms. </DIV>


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Dont forget to call me tomorrow. I have a 32% 36% and an air that needs to besucked down. They are 108s pumped up to about 135cft. Hate I cant go.

Dive safe


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Gonna try and adjust my schedule...I'll call you and see if you still have room!


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok, have two more spots. Going to be a late start, because I am working today. Will probably leave Navy Point around 9 am. 

Chris

850-313-0147


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Brandy (10/8/2007)*Dont forget to call me tomorrow. I have a 32% 36% and an air that needs to besucked down. They are 108s pumped up to about 135cft. Hate I cant go.
> 
> Dive safe






Hey Brandy, I get off here in Gulf breeze at 6:00 am. What time do you get up in the morning? If I can swing by and pick them up, I will return them to MBT for you also. I'll give you a ring this afternoon. You need to ditch that whole "work" thing and come diving with us in the morning. I realize that you're a little scured of the big waves, but they're forecasting pretty good weather in the morning. I can even have Jerry hold your hand on the way out if it makes you feel more comfortable.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

<DIV class=b>Wednesday</DIV>North winds 10 to 15 knots decreasing to around 10 knots in the afternoon. Seas 1 to 2 feet. Bays and coastal waterways a light chop. </DIV>


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Just had two cancellations. We have plenty of room, if anyone wants to head out


----------

